# Video footage of Rollkur at 2012.



## AndySpooner (10 August 2012)

Video footage from www.epona.tv  which claims to show Rollkur in the warm up area at Greenwich, which was heavily guarded from the public.
Please add pressure to the FEI, who have supported and colluded in this appalling cover up.
Facebook.com/the.fei


----------



## cptrayes (10 August 2012)

Well done Epona TV. I am stunned at the level that was gone to to prevent the public from watching the warm-up. 

The FEI are two faced too-rude-to-use-words. That abuse is banned. Where were the stewards?


ps If you get the Dutch version there is a little Union Flag at the top left for English.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 August 2012)

There's another almost identical thread to this on HHO.


----------



## zefragile (10 August 2012)

That is a rubbish video. A clip repeated multiple times in slo-mo to stretch out the video to even less than 2 minutes? They're going to need a better clip than that.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 August 2012)

Pretty hard to get decent film a lot of effort had gone into stopping people seeing this let alone filming it.


----------

